# EC90 Setback Seatpost?



## CleavesF

Hey Easton, 

You guys ever going to offer these again? Or is there a redesign in the works?


----------



## elyrly

i actually have one don't really like not because of the material but because of the setback, reach is to far


----------



## Easton

We are working on a new design, stay tuned. 

Elyrly: It will have less than the 25mm of setback that yours has.


----------



## thompsw

I have one of the older single-bolt setback seatposts and am having trouble maintaining the saddle position. I would like to replace it with one of the newer double bolt seatposts but cannot find the maximum insertion for the post, or to put it another way, what is the minimum distance from clamp to rails ...

Does anyone know ?

Dave.


----------



## Easton

Thompsw,

The maximum insertion for the current EC90 offset seatpost is 230mm. This leaves 120mm of post remaining.

On a related note:
Nearly all of our seatposts have a minimum insertion depth of 80mm. Effectively you get 20mm more adjustability with an Easton seatpost compared to most others.


----------



## thompsw

Thanks for the quick response -- can you confirm that I'll be able to use the seatpost with 120mm clamp to rail distance ? That's what I currently have with the older EC90 setback. I'm not exactly sure how the seatposts are measured, thus my double check.

Actually the clamp is below that on my current setup, to be precise. I currently have 120mm seat-tube to rail.

Thanks ...

Dave.


----------



## Easton

Dave,

Yes, 120mm from the top of the seattube to the center of the rails.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## thompsw

Thanks !


----------



## jemsurvey

Does anyone know what the setback is for the new EC90 offset post? I cannot find it on the Easton website.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Easton

John,

This Post has 20mm offset. thanks for the notice, we'll get that added in there right away.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jemsurvey

Thanks...I have the EC 90 zero but the saddles I'm using now are pushed all the way back...I'm going to get one ASAP...I really like these posts.


----------



## thompsw

After my exchange with Easton I bought and installed the post. It's a beautiful thing !


----------



## GKSki

If I have 145mm above the collar, then I have 205mm inside the seat tube. That's 125 more than the minimum insertion. Can I shorten the seatpost, or is 5 inches of carbon not worth the effort?


----------

